
How long should you continue a boycott? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2018/06/how-long-should-you-continue-a-boycott/
======
bovermyer
My boycotts of Olive Garden, Chick Fil A, and Papa John's are permanent.

I've added Facebook to that list.

Microsoft, despite their evil tactics in the 1990s, is not on that list.

